# DE Fishing license Required 1/1/08



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

I heard about a DE Saltwater permit, but here it is again for those who missed it..

(from Sue at Oyster Bay)
Clarks tells us about the new Delaware Fishing Licience: Effective January a license will be required to fish in saltwater in Delaware. The state has published a very good 
FAQ on the license requirement.

http://www.fw.delaware.gov/Fisheries/Fishing+license+FAQs.htm


but good news.. if you have a DE surf ORV permit, you (THE DRIVER) does not need a permit, as long as you are with your vehicle. 
Not sure how this works, if you park at IRI and mosey down the inlet. or if you park at CHP and wander down the pier..


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

I think it is BS that I have to have one now to surf fish. I can see the bays, tidal creeks and freshwater but now I need one on the beach WTF.


----------



## mdram (Jul 18, 2005)

get used to it, its coming everywhere

i have no problem with it, why should 1 body of water require it and others not?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

mdram said:


> get used to it, its coming everywhere


I am very surprised that MD wasn't first in this region to do such a thing considering how they just love to steal our money all the time.



mdram said:


> i have no problem with it, why should 1 body of water require it and others not?


I bet in 10 years you will need a different license/permit PER body of water. And water will still continue to decline in health and quality.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Come on guys, complaining about this is like golfers complaining about there greens fees. It's still one of those hobbies that you still have control over how much money you put into it. Let's just hope that the extra moneys goes to conservation or cleanup or access or something good like that.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

well said F & C -- no amount of complaining is gonna change what's gonna happen anyway.

understand ppl not wanting to spend $ on something they never had to before, but if it happens, it happens -- if you wanna play, ya gotta pay


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Its great in theory but I'll reserve my opinion until we see where the money is allocated ..
Atleast its only 1 fee where as if I fish MD I need 2 FW and SW


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Its great in theory but I'll reserve my opinion until we see where the money is allocated ..
> Atleast its only 1 fee where as if I fish MD I need 2 FW and SW


I think it's more complex, for FW, extras $ for trout


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

With licenses there has to be enforcement. Hopefully that will cut down on the poaching that goes on at CHP and IRI.. More license checks equals more cooler checks. 

With out licenses, there is no way to determine how many people are fishing. But it does put a damper on those people on vacation who are out for a week at the beach. 

That is ONE thing I did like about the beaches...it was free to fish... I say put in 20 more slots at Dover .... But yeah MD is surely soon to follow.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wannafishallday said:


> I think it's more complex, for FW, extras $ for trout


Dont you need a trout stamp in MD ?


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Yeah, it was 5$ last year. But if you think of the number of trout we took out at 5/day, it's not that bad.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

justinfisch01 said:


> I think it is BS that I have to have one now to surf fish. I can see the bays, tidal creeks and freshwater but now I need one on the beach WTF.


Other states than Delaware have implemented licenses for ocean fishing and they've been around for awhile now.

I think the sting happens when you're a nonresident and you buy the surf tag for your vehicle - the fishing license fee is included for the driver/vehicle owner.

So now you're ok to surf fish if you're on the beach with your vehicle, but you'll still need to purchase the salt water non resident license to fish places where beach access is not allowed. Maybe that's not the case, but I couldn't find it in the regs.

I'm trying to decide if the number of times I'll be able to get to the DE beaches will warrant me buying the surf tag and the saltwater license.

At least on OBX, you can still drive on without additional access fees and the license fees are either $10 for a 10-day or $30 for the year. The $30 would definitely be worth it to cover one week vacation, and insurance in case you could get down there again before the year was out.

Does MD have a saltwater/ocean/beach license requirement for non residents? I am already planning to get their Bay Sportsmen's license for 2008. Just wondering.

Steve


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wannafishallday said:


> I think it's more complex, for FW, extras $ for trout


Why is it "more complex" ?


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> Does MD have a saltwater/ocean/beach license requirement for non residents? I am already planning to get their Bay Sportsmen's license for 2008. Just wondering.
> 
> Steve


There is an OSV permit you would need to drive on the sand, but no fishing license requirement for the ocean.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

Delaware resident park pass is $27. Delaware resident ORV pass is $65.00 (I think). Difference of $38.00 is for the privledge to drive your vehicle on the beach for the purpose of surf fishing. It is not for the purpose of fishing itself. If all you do is surf fish with your truck then you do not need to buy a license. Other than that you need one. My park pass plus license comes out to be $35.50 for me to go to a state park and walk my butt up and down the beach carrying all my gear looking for a decent spot to set up. So in reality it costs only $29.50 extra to drive on the beach with your truck. I would say that is a small price to pay when you get to drive by me and laugh as I struggle down the beach with my arms full.


----------



## fishforever (Aug 14, 2007)

Just curious, doesnt the OBX license go into effect soon?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishforever said:


> Just curious, doesnt the OBX license go into effect soon?


As far as I know they have been in effect .. not sure though ..


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

fishforever said:


> Just curious, doesnt the OBX license go into effect soon?


An ORV beach access license? I've been following the activities down there and so far haven't seen anything about an ORV permit fee program - yet...

There's a big brouhaha about the NPS closing down the beaches to ORVs because there supposedly hasn't been an interim plan filed with the feds, but I haven't seen anything more than that so far. Both groups, for and opposed, have big guns involved in the discussions.

Don't get me wrong re: my posting above - I'd still be willing to pay separate fees for the privilege of beach driving access plus a license to fish regardless, but groups like OBPA and others are lobbying to prevent access fees from being implemented.

These groups should be commended and supported for their efforts. ORV access *is a privilege* and should be appreciated and protected wherever it can be. But for those instances where fees are charged, so be it. If I want to do it, then I'll pay for the privilege.

So far, according to the latest (11/30/07) *news releases*, there has been nothing regarding beach access fees for ORVs.

Steve


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

fishforever said:


> Just curious, doesnt the OBX license go into effect soon?


The NC Saltwater Recreational Fishing LIcense went into effect Jan. 2007
www.ncwildlife.org


----------



## Wannafishallday (Aug 13, 2007)

hengstthomas said:


> Why is it "more complex" ?


Even though you got a FW lic, doesn't meant you get to fish anywhere! You need to buy WSSC if you are to fish in the reservoirs. I think it is 3$/day or something like 35/year. Plus you are are going to use a canoe on the reservoir i think it is an extra 3$/day


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishinmama said:


> The NC Saltwater Recreational Fishing LIcense went into effect Jan. 2007
> www.ncwildlife.org


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Wannafishallday said:


> Even though you got a FW lic, doesn't meant you get to fish anywhere! You need to buy WSSC if you are to fish in the reservoirs. I think it is 3$/day or something like 35/year. Plus you are are going to use a canoe on the reservoir i think it is an extra 3$/day


Sure but both states basically do this except we have no reserviors . It negates itself so to speak .. I was referring to only needing 1 license in DE as opposed to 2 in MD the trout stuff is extra in both states ..


----------



## GMinPA (Oct 7, 2005)

NEIV164Owl said:


> (edited for brevity)
> There's a big brouhaha about the NPS closing down the beaches to ORVs because there supposedly hasn't been an interim plan filed with the feds, but I haven't seen anything more than that so far. Both groups, for and opposed, have big guns involved in the discussions.
> 
> Steve


Check Red Drum Tackle for updates on the CHNSRA access issues. Serious stuff there.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

GMinPA said:


> Check Red Drum Tackle for updates on the CHNSRA access issues. Serious stuff there.


That's primarily where I get my info, but fishmilitia also has a lot of info about the controversy,

Thanks.


----------



## fisheagle (Jun 9, 2002)

fyremanjef said:


> With licenses there has to be enforcement. Hopefully that will cut down on the poaching that goes on at CHP and IRI.. More license checks equals more cooler checks.
> 
> With out licenses, there is no way to determine how many people are fishing. But it does put a damper on those people on vacation who are out for a week at the beach.
> 
> That is ONE thing I did like about the beaches...it was free to fish... I say put in 20 more slots at Dover .... But yeah MD is surely soon to follow.


Like you said, I also hope that it will cut down on the people that just park on the beach, throw a rod in a sandspike and go to sleep. If the rangers check licenses, they should weed these people out. On your 2nd comment, there is a 12.50 tourist license (7-day).


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

hengstthomas said:


> Its great in theory but I'll reserve my opinion until we see where the money is allocated ..
> Atleast its only 1 fee where as if I fish MD I need 2 FW and SW


That is right! Just because 'The Mother State' says "Boys ... it is time that I increase your dues to enjoy yourself' does not mean that it is proper to do so. Unattested and unchallenged taxes (thefts of our money) will continue no matter if they need the money or not. You cannot blindly accept every tax and spending increase they want to pass. How would you react if your employer consistently says year after year we need to reduce your salary more and more even though they are making a killer profit?




[RANT]
Sorry .... I guess you can see I am still mad after finding out each of us has to pay an ADDITIONAL $350 a MONTH to keep our current healthcare plan as is. Talk a about an instant 6k (pre tax) salary cut PLUS the increase in State income Tax PLUS the increase in sales tax and on and on and on.

Forgive me for previously asking about Pfueger reels as you can see i can no longer afford to spend money for better quality stuff cause it is all going to the State

[/RANT]


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Cyg, I don't know which plan you have, but I recently switched after paying over 800 dollars a month for me, my wife, and 2 kids. I now pay $316 a month but the catch is that there is a $2500 deductable which equates to about 500 and change a month. But if no one gets sick, I don't pay the deductible . . . but with kids, you have frequent checkups and ear infections and what not.

Sorry to go off track but if ya need info, just PM me. It's Bluecross Blueshield BTW.


----------

